# Impact Vs. Curtain Style



## Lov2mow (May 17, 2019)

Stupid question: Does anyone agree that mini/max paw impact sprinklers cover better than curtain style sprinklers. I have a zone with 3 curtain style and 1 impact. After putting tuna fish cans down for measuring purposes I noticed the can filled up 2x quicker in area of impact sprinkler head. I'm thinking of changing all heads to impact style. BTW they are all rainbird heads......


----------



## Dkrem (Mar 16, 2019)

What flow rate nozzles are in the impact vs the rotors ?


----------

